# What a difference £5 can make.



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Not the first to have done this, but I think curtains are more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a very similar mod in the pipeline for our Eura Integra

We have full length curtains behind the cab which we only use at night (to block my snoring) 

During the day/evening I push them on top of the front bed to get them out of the way and so they don't blow around while travelling with the cab windows open

A supplementary set of short curtains would cover the whole space nicely - as yours do

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Indeed! viv did exactly the same thing to ours with a bit of off cut material :idea:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks loads better


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We bought a set of net type curtains that clip above the windscreen and offer us some privacy but allow the light through. I hate spending all day finding that perfect view and then having to shut the blinds once dusk starts to fall. Our layout certainly makes the interior of our van like a goldfish bowl and tends to draw peoples eyes. (maybe we should dress for dinner??)
The curtain raises and falls with the lowering of the bed and only takes seconds to remove when we are on the move. 
Can't believe the manufacturers don't offer them as an extra...at an exorbitant cost of course :lol: :lol: 

Terry


----------

